# Should I Be Concerned?



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I apologize for the barrage of threads. I always do feet checks on my chickens every day, just to catch any problems like bumblefoot (which I have seen images and videos about...gosh, it's nasty.) I checked Raisin, who is a black Australorp and has black feet naturally. The first toe foot pad on her middle foot caught my -extremely- over focused attention, and I felt it. It was not much different feeling from the others, but I noticed a very faint black circle within the pad. Is this just a skin spot or is this the beginning stages of bumblefoot? Thanks. 
(If you have trouble seeing the red that I circled it with, zoom in a bit)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a spot- take a deep breath. If she has symptoms then you can get more advice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing there. No problems


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Just a spot- take a deep breath. If she has symptoms then you can get more advice.


Ok. She is exhibiting no symptoms of pain, but I will watch her, as I do with all my chickens.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Nothing there. No problems


Good to know! Thanks!


----------

